# Vacuum Seal vs Zip Lock Bag Curing process



## prkranger2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Which is the proper way to do the dry curing process. I have read about it being done both ways. Is there any disadvantages to vacuum sealing the bellies after the cure is applied.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

The only disadvantage I can think of is cost. I used Ziploc bags and they worked fine for me. Just made sure I got most of the air out of the bags and they didn't open while rubbing/flipping them over. I also folded the edges up and over so the liquid that forms from curing stays in contact with the bellies.


----------



## prkranger2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for responding. I am going to try it vacuum sealed and see how it goes.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 21, 2012)

I use the 3 gallon ziploc bags, but on occasion I've used 13 gallon trash bags tied up for curing my pork bellies.


----------

